# How do your Donkeys Get along with dogs



## tifflunn (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi- I have been picking up through the forum that donkeys as a hole do not like dogs around. Is this true? Input and insite is needed for our future plans.

Thank You

Tiffany


----------



## wendy4mini (Jul 20, 2005)

My donkey doesn't like dogs which is why I got him as a guard for my minis. He does know my dogs and will tolerate them. But if they get too close to the minis in the pasture then he will run them out. I don't scold him for it because that is what he is suppose to do. My dogs have learned not to go into the fields and will instead lay by the gate and watch me. Eeyore ( I know what an original name for a donkey) accepts the dogs when he is haltered and doesn't even look at them. I think with training both donkeys and dogs can get along.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 20, 2005)

Same thing here. My dogs are all trained not to go into the pastures, so they sit by the gate and watch.My donkeys know my dogs and will come up to them at the gate, and everything is fine, but if they would be inside the pasture..I wouldnt trust my donkeys with them. My donkeys will chase any dog, cat or whatever happens to come into THERE pastures right on out! I have them to protect my horses and they do exactly that. I have 4x4" square fencing, so that helps to keep everything out. Even if I have a donkey stalled and a barn cat goes into there stall..they will chase it right out. I did lose 2 kittens about 12 weeks old last year, to a donkey who stomped them..right in her stall. They are very protective! When I have one on a lead or tied up outside of the pastures they are fine, with dogs and cats. Corinne


----------



## tifflunn (Jul 20, 2005)

Thank You- any more experiences would be apprecited- we are learning a lot -Thank You

Tiffany


----------



## Harmony (Jul 20, 2005)

When in harness, my donkeys will tolerate dogs, but depend on me to keep them away.

Road drivers have to always be aware of lose dogs.

As already stated, out of harness and in their pasture, donkeys take care of themselves and their heard very well.

Harmony


----------

